# Why is so hard to Rescuea dog?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Let me start with a little story... Two years ago my 12 years old Pom, passed away due to Kidney failing. After she die, I was so upset that want to rescue a dog that looks just like her. I did not stop crying for over a month. I decided that I want to rescue a Pomeranian, just like her. I found few of them, but for my surprise, always my applications were denied. Reason? My Boxers. A little Pomeranian will be scare of your dogs. Not even a chance to met and see how they interact together. Others, oh she already find a home! even that I send the application and never anyone got back to me. So, I got frustrated and bought a puppy:sorry: A purchase done by sorrow!
Now, my Boxer Cassie has terminal cancer. I am hoping that she last forever and I am doing everything possible to extend her life, hoping for a miracle. Reality, she is already 9 1/2 years old and has tumors all over, even they found MTC cell in her lymphatic glands. So,now she is not suffering and is eating and drinking ok and looks happy. 
I can not get any more big dogs, even that they are my favorites, but my husband is not a pet lover and I brought my two Boxers in without his consent. It is been 9 years of hell with him and the big dogs. My husband is not mean to them or anything, but he just ignore them. He is very different with my Pom. Also he is always complaining about the Boxers.
So, I know when Cassie passed Emma and Phoebe are going to feel very depress and me too, so I been considering find a Westie in rescue, this time a boy. I want a pure breed and like him to be a young adult. 3 to 6 years old. I found few of them and send applications. Well, the first one just got denied! I am not even want to ask why. LOL
I am an educated pet owner, excellent vet references, feed my dogs the best food ever RAW and my pets are my children. Own my house with a fence yard. House big enough so my pets have space. Never re-homing any of my pets. Strongly believe that issues with pets are caused for humans, and is always a solution if we educated ourselves and ask for help, specially now that we have the internet and forums like this one.
Now, please can someone explain to me why Rescues doesn't like me?  This time I am not giving up!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If you stated that you feed raw, some rescues aren't comfortable with that. Also, you already have few dogs. A rescue may worry about the amount of attention the new dog might be able to get. In addition, some westies have issues getting along with other dogs, especially same gender dogs. They are a large and in charge type of breed, despite their size. I know that my westie mix, Maddie, is the alpha in my house, including my boxer, and she's not even a purebred!! If you have dogs that aren't willing to take a submissive role, it can cause some serious problems.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be careful saying about the raw feeding part. Can you ask them why they turned you down? Other than the personality of the dog being adopted I personally can't see why they wouldn't jump at the chance of giving a dog a home with you.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

So, I guess people like me need to buy instead?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I'd be careful saying about the raw feeding part. Can you ask them why they turned you down? Other than the personality of the dog being adopted I personally can't see why they wouldn't jump at the chance of giving a dog a home with you.


So maybe is that? I think the people that had take the chance to educated themselves, and go trough learning to feed your dogs raw in the right way and spend a good amount of money for their meats, right there are proving their love for their pets. I am always said it, because I am proud of it. I may need to start lying.
My dogs eat eat a better balance food than myself. 
About having other dogs,,, my house is pet proof. I have gates all over the house since I have cats and dogs. Phoebe is crate trained and even the majority of the time she is crate free, at night she sleep in her crate. 
The Boxers have the best beds in the market and still sleep in the couch LOL
Never been boarding in a kennel in their life. I will not go in vacations if i can not take them with me or have a family member staying in my house with them. 
The last denied were: I don't think it's a good fit.Sorry.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep trying. I totally get how you feel, I wonder where their heads are sometimes. All you can take from it is that maybe the dog up for adoption didn't get along with other dogs or something. Keep trying. It must be so frustrating though, you are offering a home that 99.9% of the dogs in this world would be overjoyed to be part of and then, you, of all people get turned down. 
Can you call your local Animal Shelter and ask to be put on a list waiting for the type of dog you want? Thats what they do here, call and tell them that they are looking for such and such a breed and when one comes in the shelter calls and the adopter goes down to check it out.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was looking for A second Boxer, I got a home visit from Boxers Rescue in NJ. They were amazing how pet proof my house were. I don't have carpets in the first floor, all is hardwood floors. I had problems adopting an adult Boxer because a lot of them doesn't like cats. even like that after the home visit, they work really hard to help me find Emma that was a rescue puppy Boxer. They told me that only few houses will have the perfect condition for a dog and my house were one of them.
I am really getting frustrated, so I am just going to hold than for now. 
I will go to my local shelter and talk to them about, like you recommended.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It seems like they would give you more of an explanation than that. And I agree maybe not say the raw part. Rescues can overreact at times I think anyway, and saying you feed raw may be the issue. If they ask what you feed, maybe say something like you feed quality chicken based food because it seems to digest well with all your dogs. 

Like MollyWoppy said, keep trying. If the issue of your Boxers comes up again, send them some pictures like the one in your signature picture. That's a great one, and it shows how good they are with smaller dogs.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I think, I just going to put all in hold for now. I have enough problems having Cassie sick and doing all Emma's surgeries. I will not get a puppy knowing how many dogs are put to sleep every day. I can not get a any dog in a dead raw because majority of them coming with Kennel Cough or who knows what else and it will be fatal for Cassie's inmune system. So, waiting to heard from the couple applications that I just send and if I get denied too, just forget about it for now. 
Bother me that I want to do something good and Rescues makes it so difficult.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would wait, if I were you. 

Can you post the application so we can see exactly what your dog owning lifestyle is? Perhaps there is something small that you are over looking?

It was not hard for us to adopt Gunner at all, I was accepted immediately. I was not feeding raw at that time but considering the area and how progressive it is, I am sure they are open to raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't want you to take this the wrong way but can you have someone else fill out the application for you? Your English is broken and someone may look at your application as being uneducated, although that shouldn't be a problem with references. Westies are a terrier and if you still have cats that may a big red flag for some rescues. I adopt out a dog looking at all aspects of the home, but most important is if you can provide good references for vet etc. I really hope you continue to look at rescues as you are a very compassionate owner.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope you don't get disheartened and keep looking to adopt too B&P'sMom. 
Whiteleo is always fostering and finding forever homes for her bull terriers, so she is an excellent one to talk to. And, yes, I think references, especially from your vet would help a lot. And, great idea about that photo showing all the dogs lying snuggled up to each other too.
FWIW, round here if I mention anything about feeding raw to the shelter, they immediately go on attack. I darn't say anything when I adopted Windy, (cat), and yes, they did ask what I planned to feed. I just said the best food I could find that she liked and agrees with her and they didn't ask anymore questions. They seem to be a very closed minded lot around here. 
And don't feel alone either B&P'sMom, when the time comes, I am anticipating being turned down when I go to adopt a Blue Heeler. Even though I begged Santa for a fence, he screwed me over, so yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll have to do a fair bit of smooth talking to do.
And, to be honest, I think the real reason you didn't get this dog is only because there is another one out there that is desperately waiting for you to find it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I don't want you to take this the wrong way but can you have someone else fill out the application for you? Your English is broken and someone may look at your application as being uneducated, although that shouldn't be a problem with references. Westies are a terrier and if you still have cats that may a big red flag for some rescues. I adopt out a dog looking at all aspects of the home, but most important is if you can provide good references for vet etc. I really hope you continue to look at rescues as you are a very compassionate owner.


You may be right. I was born in Cuba and came to America. My first goal were learn to speak English. My second one, be able to write and read it. It is a big challenger for me. I came to America as an adult. 
I will private message my application to you as soon I am in my other computer that has Word.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

You sort of have to know what rescues like. For example if someone mentions putting their dog on a tie out/runner they will likely be rejected. I would also not mention the raw, perhaps say home made instead. Also be sure your dogs have been to the vet in the last year. But it's possible they really didnt think you home would be a good match for that dog. Perhaps the other animals (size, number, species, sex, whatever), activity level, hours alone, or something else just wasnt a good fit. Don't give up!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> You sort of have to know what rescues like. For example if someone mentions putting their dog on a tie out/runner they will likely be rejected. I would also not mention the raw, perhaps say home made instead. Also be sure your dogs have been to the vet in the last year. But it's possible they really didnt think you home would be a good match for that dog. Perhaps the other animals (size, number, species, sex, whatever), activity level, hours alone, or something else just wasnt a good fit. Don't give up!


Yea, sometimes it can be something with the other dog, not you or your dogs. Just don't give up. You will get the right one for you when the time is right.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW your english is great considering. I know people who speak english as a first language that speak/read/write much worse than you.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't give up. Some rescues can be very ridiculous in their adoption requirements. I was denied from a cat rescue recently because I am young. I am 24, own my home, have three well cared for dogs and one cat also. In the application I explained what happened to bruiser (previous cat, died after an overnight in the e vet from a blockage) but I apparently still am an irresponsible unstable pet owner cause of my age. Lol.


----------



## Sneaky Burrito (Jan 28, 2013)

Maxy24 said:


> You sort of have to know what rescues like. For example if someone mentions putting their dog on a tie out/runner they will likely be rejected. I would also not mention the raw, perhaps say home made instead. Also be sure your dogs have been to the vet in the last year. But it's possible they really didnt think you home would be a good match for that dog. Perhaps the other animals (size, number, species, sex, whatever), activity level, hours alone, or something else just wasnt a good fit. Don't give up!


I was so frustrated with Rottweiler rescue that I didn't even apply. When their website says "You MUST have a fenced-in yard" and that they do home inspections (so I couldn't lie about the yard thing), that ruled me out immediately. Never mind that I had past experience with the breed, could've gotten some references (e.g. the vet, the neighbors, even the condo board president), work close by so could come home every day during lunch, and know the ins and outs of many of the health problems Rotties get from having experienced them with my previous dog.

I did buy a puppy. I feel a little guilty about that, but she is a sweetie and very healthy, and it's probably the only way I could have gotten another Rottie as I am not likely to be moving out of my condo anytime soon.

(In fairness, they might not've been thrilled about my four cats, either. Never mind that the cats coexisted with Jet, my previous Rottie, for years.)

I don't have any advice for you, but I can surely sympathize.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It frustrated me! I told my vets and they can not believe it! Yes my vets. My dogs have two vets. Regular vet and Holistic Vet. LOL 
I am still have an application that I did not heard from, but they told me can take up to three weeks because they got too many applications. I am assuming that they are not going to give him to me because I have other dogs and I am sure they are getting applications were he is going to be the only dog or with more terrier experience than me and bla bla bla. LOL
It is ok. I decided dedicate all my time to my dogs, specially Cassie that has cancer and them in the feature when is not any more large dogs in my household, maybe I am able to adopt one. 
It all frustrated me, because I had see many people that don't have dogs, go rescue a dog and then bring it back because it is too hard to deal with them. It is just they are not dog's people. They just get a dog to please the children or to have the perfect family.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Some rescues may be okay with your husband not being on board with getting a dog, but I know when we do our home visits the entire family has to be there and we do look at how everyone feels about getting a dog. Obviously in your situation, him not wanting dogs has not hindered the well being of your dogs, but those types of situations more often than not lead to the dog being returned. 

AC’s tend to be a better place to go than rescues their requirements aren’t always as strict. It’s a catch 22 for rescues, the more dogs we adopt the more we can save, but you also want it to be the right fit and the dog’s final home. The point is to make sure the dog doesn’t get rehomed or returned. This is not a statement about you it is in general. Everyone thinks they are the best home for ***that dog***. The rescue’s job is to make sure they are right. Every dog and every situation is different. Just be patient and keep your spirits up. The right dog/rescue is out there, you will find it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

starturtle said:


> Some rescues may be okay with your husband not being on board with getting a dog, but I know when we do our home visits the entire family has to be there and we do look at how everyone feels about getting a dog. Obviously in your situation, him not wanting dogs has not hindered the well being of your dogs, but those types of situations more often than not lead to the dog being returned.
> 
> AC’s tend to be a better place to go than rescues their requirements aren’t always as strict. It’s a catch 22 for rescues, the more dogs we adopt the more we can save, but you also want it to be the right fit and the dog’s final home. The point is to make sure the dog doesn’t get rehomed or returned. This is not a statement about you it is in general. Everyone thinks they are the best home for ***that dog***. The rescue’s job is to make sure they are right. Every dog and every situation is different. Just be patient and keep your spirits up. The right dog/rescue is out there, you will find it.


I can only said, if someone needs to be return, it will be my husband. LOL He knows that already. No negotiations in here. I will bend my rules in the future and don't bring any large dogs anymore, but dogs are my life and I am rather to keep my dogs that anything else. So, whoever is not happy with it, the door is wide open.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I can only said, if someone needs to be return, it will be my husband. LOL He knows that already. No negotiations in here. I will bend my rules in the future and don't bring any large dogs anymore, but dogs are my life and I am rather to keep my dogs that anything else. So, whoever is not happy with it, the door is wide open.


Trust me I understand. I just ended a long term relationship and I have said it will take a special man to date me. When we got together I had two dogs. Now I have 3, and 2 fosters. All (mostly) big dogs 35lbs - 180lbs. I was just trying to give some perspective to that side of it. Like I said, from what I read it hasn't been an issue with your dogs and you obviously wouldn't return them. But not everyone is like that, if they were we wouldn't have a homeless pet issue in this country.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

You are right! I am always said that if I can go back to my time dating, it will be interviewing the guys. If they are not pet lovers, and i mean Educated Pet Lover, i will not even have a cup of coffee with him. When you are young you just think abut be in love. I am with you, only a very special man I will date if I am ever single again. My dogs had been the only alive thing that had not betrayed me and love me unconditionally, so I love them the same way.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

> AC’s tend to be a better place to go than rescues their requirements aren’t always as strict


what is AC?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> what is AC?


Animal Control, like a humane services or SPCA


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Animal Control, like a humane services or SPCA


There is another problem! I was reading about that and if you have another animal is the house that is sick, you should never get a dog from those places because the majority have the Kennel Cold and other issues. I will never do that to my other dogs, specially the Seniors.

I can only said, that this situation makes people go and buy from Puppy Mills, BYB, etc.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Some SPCAs or Humane Services (HS) have dogs in foster homes. These dogs are not likely at all to be sick. None of the dogs in my local spcas or HSs have kennel cough or any other type of sickness, though I know it is probably a LOT harder to control down there as there are many more dogs. One rescue I volunteer with only had 8 dogs on site at a time (and thats on a high end - usually there are only 5 or 6) and they have a hundred or so in foster homes. My local SPCA only has 6 dogs right now. So I get it is a lot easier to control when there aren't many dogs, but I haven't heard any stories about the majority of dogs having kennel cough or other sicknesses in other SPCAs. Just something to look into.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Some SPCAs or Humane Services (HS) have dogs in foster homes. These dogs are not likely at all to be sick. None of the dogs in my local spcas or HSs have kennel cough or any other type of sickness, though I know it is probably a LOT harder to control down there as there are many more dogs. One rescue I volunteer with only had 8 dogs on site at a time (and thats on a high end - usually there are only 5 or 6) and they have a hundred or so in foster homes. My local SPCA only has 6 dogs right now. So I get it is a lot easier to control when there aren't many dogs, but I haven't heard any stories about the majority of dogs having kennel cough or other sicknesses in other SPCAs. Just something to look into.


Read this
» Adopt or Foster



> All Adopters
> 
> Kennel Cough/Upper Respiratory Infection (URI): Most dogs that leave the shelter do have kennel cough and most cats have a URI that they acquired at the shelter. This is not something to fear and it should not deter you from adopting. Most times, it is just a "cold" and it will clear up within 10 days. The shelter will give you antibiotics when they release the animal to you. While it is contagious, most people avoid the spread of this upper respiratory infection, by keeping their animals separated for the first few days and not sharing water bowls for at least a week or two. Many report that even with minimal contact, their current healthy pets did not catch it. Unless you have a very young or very old medically-fragile pet, the URI should not develop past a "cold" and is not a reason to NOT adopt. That said, please make sure your own pet is up-to-date on all vaccinations before bringing them into the shelters and before bringing an animal from the shelter into your home.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Like I said, I have no idea what other provinces or countries SPCAs/Humane Services/Rescues in general are like. I am just speaking from what I know about my own. And that is that generally the dogs are all healthy and if they do have any symptoms they are treated and quarantined ASAP. It's too bad that more of them aren't like ours! I can't imagine that a rescue would let their dogs be sick until they were brought home by somebody - how cruel!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

This place is killing dogs left and right. At least they post their dogs to see if anyone save them before the next day that they will die 
I wish I can help, but my next dog probably is going to be my last dog. I really like to have a Westie, so it is very hard to find one in there. They have high demand and the Recues take them before anyone else.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

This will be long, but hopefully have a purpose. 

When you deal with a rescue, I think you have to go in prepared to be patient, and to not be offended. And to have a few bumps in the road. Oh, and to follow the Serenity Prayer -- realize that you can control some of this, but not all of this, and you have to accept both parts of that. Submit the best app you can, don't be afraid to look like a Crazy Dog Person, or to give them a bit of an essay on your love of the breed, and then understand that you've done your part. 

I think rescues can become "overly diligent," because they have the luxury to do so in a way that a shelter does not. As long as the foster homes are there, they can be as picky as they want. This can be frustrating from the perspective of good people who want to adopt, but it's preferable to the alternative. I worked at an animal shelter for years, and got used to the concept of adopting to people who were "okay" at best, and wished I had the ability to be more particular. 

What the time at the shelter did was put me, literally, on both side of the same counter. Years before I worked there, I adopted a cat from this organization -- and I remember being offended, feeling like I was on trial. When it was my job to screen, I couldn't care less if the people felt interrogated, because their feelings had to be secondary, and because I spent my days seeing the worst that human beings do to animals. 

This, obviously, changed my perspective about being screened. I only ever worry that I'm not making my best case for myself, but when I feel I've done so, I accept whatever happens. 

I've spent the last few weeks going through the process of rescuing a second Sheltie for my home. (We have a 15 year old Sheltie, and a 6 year old Dachshund.) Because I'd adopted from this group before, they waived another home visit, or the need for references. I was denied the first dog I wanted because he was deemed a severe flight risk, and to get him to the fenced area of my yard, I'd have to walk or carry him about 12 feet. To be clear, this would be my 6th Sheltie, and I'd rescued a very shy and ill-socialized one before. In addition, I worked with dogs of all temperaments for years, getting them in and out of kennels safely, and I've read extensively on the topic of shy dogs. I believe my experience and commitment counteracts the one short-coming in our fencing. But when the foster said "no," I shed a tear, and I nodded.

I will always give respect to the direct caregivers. I don't want to adopt a dog if doing so makes the foster home feel they had to surrender a dog in their care to the wrong people. 

I need to point out that we live 4 hours from the hub of the rescue -- a very rural area -- so any choice involved some serious coordination, and a plan.

The adoption coordinator suggested 3 other dogs, one a shy senior from a puppy mill, one a wary with strangers middle-aged surrender to the group with a lame back leg, and one a young out-going guy. My husband and I narrowed it down to the first 2. I wanted the puppy mill dog a bit more, my husband wanted the surrender a bit more, but it was more-or-less a coin toss. I went with my husband's preference because he is a very loving guy, and I wanted to be kind to him -- we'd lost a dog and cat right before Christmas, and the cat was really very much his. 

So, we talked to the foster mom for the surrender, and everything seemed great. We arranged to come down for a weekend to meet her (the foster) and him (the dog.) The foster called the adoption coordinator and told her we lived too far away. I took this as her wishing she could do a drive by or home visit, and so -- and the coordinator agreed -- I took tons of pictures of the current pets, the 3 beds to one dog bed ratio, the Kong station, and info on my feeding philosophy. Foster mom now said she couldn't be more thrilled, and to come on down.

(I also sent the pics to the puppy mill foster, just in case.)

We went to meet them, and everything went well. I could see the foster mom loved this dog, and that the feeling was mutual. I had healthy treats for the foster and her two dogs. We went for a walk. I told her about my past work with rescue, and that put pets come first. We laughed over how having a pet means you give up having a perfectly decorated home. And, because there is a 24 hour waiting period, we promised to be back the next day to do the adoption. We left her house to go to a "boutique" pet supply store -- I usually rely on Amazon to buy all my prepared food, and treats -- because I wanted to try a couple different frozen raw mixes.

And the whole time there was a voice in my head telling me that no way was this woman going to let me have this dog. 

Unbeknownst to me, the adoption coordinator -- who was there at the meeting -- had similar concerns, but the foster swore she was ready. She'd made clear to the foster that you can't play with people's emotions, and that if she agreed to the meeting she had to be ready. 

After our shopping spree, we went to our room and fell asleep early. I had not slept the night before because of my excitement. I woke up about midnight, and saw an email from the foster asking if I received her voiemail. As I searched for my phone, I girded myself for the message to be that she would not let us adopt. Instead, it was to say the weather was going to turn bad, and that we should do the paperwork early so we could get on the road. So, I emailed her that I received the the VM, and that we'd be there at the time she mentioned. I sent, then instantly sent another email to tell her about our shopping spree. Hours later, I sent an email about something else.

And there were no answers to my emails, and from previous rounds, I knew this woman was an early riser. 

About 20 minutes before we were due to leave for her house, I had my husband call. She also was not answering her phone. Several minutes after that, the adoption coordinator called, and said the woman had backed out-- had called her to say she could not do it, and to say we would be showing up at her home shortly. Yep. 

I was disappointed, of course I was, but the bottom line was that this woman would be adopting her foster, and the foster clearly was happy with her. The only part I could muster anger over was that she allowed us to travel for hours, book a room, meet with the dog, believe, etc... I couldn't be angry over her giving this dog a home.

The coordinator was great, and mentioned she thought she could pull off an emergency meeting with the puppy mill dog, and they could waive the 24 hour hold. I immediately agreed, and I can't say I consulted my husband this time. Because this was always the dog that felt right, even before meeting, the one my heart wanted a bit more. 

So, yes, the little tricolor 8-year-old puppy mill dog is our new dog. The difference between him and the very first dog I wanted -- both being poorly socialized PM dogs -- was simply the comfort level of the foster mom. And that's okay. Because I want it to be a good fit for everyone, and because I went in knowing that there was only so much I could control. 

I consider it a successful experience not because it went smoothly, but because everyone was committed to the animals. I didn't get the first dog I was interested in, I didn't get the dog we went to see, but I got a dog who I love, and two dogs ended up with forever homes. I support this group more than ever.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

MNBark, Thank You for taking your time to post your story. You are very special accepting it. I am honestly will be very piss off LOL.
Right now, everything is in hold. My Boxer pass away yesterday and I just can not even think having a new dog. When my Pomeranian passed away three years ago, I went and got a new Pom a month later. I learn, that one dog, can not replace another. So, I am not that close to my new Pom. She is more my husband's dog. So, I will take my time and hopefully when is the right time, I find the right dog. 
I put an application for a dog from Taiwan. The rescue told me that it may take up to three weeks for them to decide who is going to get the dog. I am really like this dog, so I will just wait, if he is supposed to be for me, great. If he is not is ok too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> You are right! I am always said that if I can go back to my time dating, it will be interviewing the guys. If they are not pet lovers, and i mean Educated Pet Lover, i will not even have a cup of coffee with him. When you are young you just think abut be in love. I am with you, only a very special man I will date if I am ever single again. My dogs had been the only alive thing that had not betrayed me and love me unconditionally, so I love them the same way.


Eh, my husband was not an "educated pet owner" when I got him. He thought dogs were supposed to live outside and that kibble was the best and pictured himself with a Golden Retriever and living in the suburbs with the white picket fence and everything. Now that he has been married to me he can't imagine his babies living outside or eating kibble and our plan is to move out to the middle of nowhere so that we can have livestock and horses and raise our own meat animals, etc. He wants a Beauceron to herd sheep with. They CAN be trained! Hahaha. You just have to start with a genuine pet lover who is willing to learn. You can educate them later.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> So, I guess people like me need to buy instead?


Don't give up! In time you'll be granted with one!


----------



## chrysilla (Nov 27, 2013)

When you rescue a dog, it's best looking for one with a personality that will fit with all your family members, dogs included, than focus on a particular breed.

Rescue dogs come with a past, even puppies can already have a past that affects their personality to be. Every family member should be involved in the rescue selection process. Relationships with dogs are a bit like people, what you see is not necessarily what you get. I've always found blond men very attractive, yet I've always found myself in relationships with brunets. :biggrin1:

We chose our 1st rescue cause he looked so shy compared to all the other puppies, he was the only one staying in the background, ears down, head low, barely moving the tip of his tail. Both my husband and I fell for him, and he turned out to be a fabulous dog. After a month he'd been with us, we found out he had some health issues, and it's very likely that the shelter knew but did not tell us, and I am glad. Had we known about his pathologies, we would not have taken him, and we would have missed out on 3 years of the most precious love this dog gave us.

When he was 18 months, we decided to get him a friend. Our local shelters were full, and the one where we got our 1st baby told us, they were feeding a bitch and her 3 puppies, a few km from our house, they would be hard to rehome cause they were XL dogs, some of their volunteers were feeding them every day, but they feared the locals might harm the puppies as they would grow. We drove there, spent 1/2 observing the 3 puppies, before we chose our big boy.

When dog #1 died of a heart malformation, last year, we were devastated, and our other dog was quite depressed too. We wanted to rescue another dog, but every time we'd hear about a potential candidate, either my husband, or our dog, did not click. It took 2 months before we found the ideal candidate, my husband fell in love with her, just looking at her picture on Facebook, and our big dog at first sight, cause we took him with us to meet her. I wanted another XL dog, but when I saw little Yulia, she looked like she would only be ML, but it no longer mattered.

Don't take it wrong, but if I were the rescue in question, I would also hesitate letting you have a dog, based on your criterion. So many dogs are returned to the shelters, cause their new family can't deal with some of their issues, or personality, because they picked the dog based on his looks. I used to be the same way. I changed after being involved in the rescue circle for a while. When you find a home for a dog who's been through a lot, and a few months later, he's being returned, or worse like here, you find him roaming the streets again, it's very upsetting.


----------

